
Ask HN: New Server on every SSH connection? - diegorbaquero
I was just sleeping and I dreamt about this. Instead of having to spin up a new server in a cloud provider when I need to test things, I just had to close the SSH connection and re-connect. I think this could be billable by the minute.<p>Does anything like this exists?
======
alttab
IT's called a shared host - and they charge by the minute in 30 day
increments.

~~~
diegorbaquero
A shared host isn't a virtual server for development.

~~~
alttab
Eh, its virtual to you, if permissions are set up correctly.

------
bluedino
Why spin up a new one, just wake an existing one up. It won't be billed for
while it's asleep.

~~~
diegorbaquero
The idea is to have a fresh environment for testing and development. Which
companies do not charge for sleeping virtual servers?

